# New Work Van!



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

2014 Ram Promaster 1500, 136 wheel base. 3.6 penstar v6 engine. 17.5 avg mpg in the city. 21.5 avg mpg highway. 

Any one owns one of these? I would like to share some opinions on this van.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very cool! Did you set up the interior storage are yet?


----------



## piperzz (Mar 22, 2015)

nice van! Ive never seen one of those, squared off to utilize full space, I like that. well done.


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

CApainter said:


> Very cool! Did you set up the interior storage are yet?


I have not yet! I looked into some of the ones offered by local upfitters, and they were too high. I am planning on building all that from wood.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

GHP said:


> I have not yet! I looked into some of the ones offered by local upfitters, and they were too high. I am planning on building all that from wood.


Inlad? I had them do my current van when I got it and they did a great job on the install. I went with the Adrian Steel shelving and bulkhead, Weatherguard rack and a bunch of other odds and ends. Well worth it IMHO.

https://www.inlad.com


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice, I like the look of these. :thumbup:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice! Is that one made by FIAT?


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice looking van, hope your going to get it lettered.

Good luck with it

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

cardwizzard said:


> Nice looking van, hope your going to get it lettered.
> 
> Good luck with it
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


I agree, Would be a perfect moving billboard.


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Soon it will be! Hopefully It will be worth the money and I can get some more business.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

How do like it so far? How's the get up and go is it a dog? Some V6 when you add a super chip pickup big time torque . What did you pay out the door if you don't mind me asking. Nothing like a rolling billboard. Love my trailers cause you can stand up in them and plenty of room but a PITA to back up at times and hooking them in and off in the colder months suck.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Very nice good luck with that thing.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I will buy one soon 
Do u like it ?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

As I said before ired of pulling trailers so I traded in here's the exterior finishing touches . We are working on inside now.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> As I said before ired of pulling trailers so I traded in here's the exterior finishing touches . We are working on inside now.


Looks sharp.

Looking forward to seeing what you do inside.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> As I said before ired of pulling trailers so I traded in here's the exterior finishing touches . We are working on inside now.


NICE, Nick :thumbsup:

I too look forward to seeing the inside work.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks really good Nick! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## PPM (May 5, 2015)

The new Transit vans are easily the best in class, congrats!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Old van 









'New' van









Definitely a downgrade in size, but this one will be a little more reliable (old van only lost me maybe 2 days in 3 years) and this one looks a little nicer....I can also sell it for a profit.


----------

